# I must be mad...... Again!



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2019)

It's time for the Thames Path challenge again. 25km and 16 Bridges along the Thames. Will update how I get on. Here's the obligatory starting area selfie!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2019)

Good luck Stitch!  Hope the weather stays good  Quite cool here, good for long walks


----------



## Flower (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Stitch! I hope the walk goes well.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 7, 2019)

Good luck Stitch x


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2019)

13k done, 2 hours 20 minutes.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2019)

Banana being consumed, look at the spike after my carby fuel up breakfast!!!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 7, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Sep 7, 2019)

Very well done!!


----------



## SueEK (Sep 7, 2019)

That’s amazing, well done Stitch x


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2019)

And I'm done! I got a second wind in the last 12k. Faster than last year, will get my official time later. Now for some celebratory food.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done Stitch, really impressive, I couldn’t have done it. Have a nice relaxing evening x


----------



## Robin (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done you!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2019)

Official time 4 hours 15 minutes and 56 seconds. 
20 minutes faster than last year!!!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done Stitch.
I hope your u enjoyed every mouthful of that celebratory meal.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 7, 2019)

Not mad at all in my opinion. These challenges are just great masochistic fun. The satisfaction and feeling of achievement always make it worthwhile and you get the added bonus of a slightly hotter body.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2019)

Chris Hobson said:


> Not mad at all in my opinion. These challenges are just great masochistic fun. The satisfaction and feeling of achievement always make it worthwhile and you get the added bonus of a slightly hotter body.


Not sure about the hotter body part, unless you mean a tad sweaty!!! But agree with the rest. Every year I say never again, but sign up in the hope of beating the previous years time. And sometimes I'm just happy to get to the finish line!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 7, 2019)

Excellent, Stitch, well done!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done you


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 8, 2019)

Well done Stitch.  Great effort.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow well done Stitch looking good - looking great


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 13, 2019)

Just read this thread, well done and in fact a little inspiring.


----------

